# where is your best place to stay for Bangkok's expat?



## MELODY_G (Aug 26, 2015)

As many of you like to travel and some are already became an expat. So any places that could impress you? or any places that you would like to suggest others to stay? and why?


----------



## Paintbox (Oct 4, 2015)

Most of the expats I believe that strict to CBD like Sukhumvit, Sathorn, Silom areas due to close to office locations, however thank god to expanded BTS line, these days some expats started moving to a bit farther but still can access with BTS like Prakanong.


----------



## oliver06700 (Oct 15, 2015)

MELODY_G said:


> As many of you like to travel and some are already became an expat. So any places that could impress you? or any places that you would like to suggest others to stay? and why?


not far from sukhumvit road and bts. accomodation there are more for foreigner


----------

